# Reminder; Woodworking Show for So. California



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just a heads up the Wood Working Show is in Southern California this weekend. I went last year and had a great time. Met some Lumberjocks there as well. The have some good demos and deals. Ck out Summerfields cabinet matched router but set great way to build cabinets fast & strong!

Search google for Woodworking show in Costa Mesa, copy and paste not working on this comp., sorry….


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

Good grief! Why are SO MANY EVENTS on or right around Halloween every year!? Every October for the last 8 I've had so much to do for this month that I haven't been able to sleep certain nights, and have always had to take days off of work, which I don't do the other 11 months. This past weekend I had an event every night from Friday through Monday inclusive. I can't recall the last time I had 4 event nights in a row, but I'm betting it was last October. There are also a number of conventions for work, like Adobe's convention going on right now that's had a few coworkers I need to interface with out each day this week so far.

September had nothing, as always, and there's nothing in November either. October is always insane. It was home to the massive drop-dead ship dates for most of a year's worth of work 3 or more separate times in my career, too. Each year I think I'm going to be ready for it, too, but then it's always far worse than I remembered. Last night I had so much work to try to squeeze in around a completely full week this week, but instead passed out in my chair from 11PM to 4:30AM, because I'm so wiped out from all that's been going on for 2 weeks straight. Now this event is ON Halloween!? What were they thinking? I have a lot of costume left to sew up and prepare for the huge party I go to every year. We had over 90 people last year. I often build things for it, too, though was granted a reprieve this year. Then there's the big party at work this Friday, so I have to be done by Thursday night. That just gives me tonight and tomorrow night to finish sewing. I give up!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I usually wait for it to come to Ontario or Pomona…


----------



## MickeyD (Sep 29, 2008)

I will be going. I think Kindlingmaker and I have decided on friday.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Gary, sorry too here that things are hectic for you. I agree on the timing of this event. I would have preferred it another weekend as well. I'm heading to Glamis Sand Dunes today after work for the season opener of burning 50 gallons of Av Gas on my Banshee. I have to cut the trip short and head home Sun morning early to get to the show around noon sun so I can buy something! LOL Meeting Childress sown there as well.

Hope to hear from more LJ's!


----------

